# Worm Harnesses - Real or Fake worm



## Blu320 (Jul 3, 2008)

If im trolling with harnessees for walleye, should i always use real worms? Or is there a fake substitute out there that works?

Also, what weight jigs are good for walleye? Ive heard 1 oz., but that seems to heavy...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Real worms always work.

The only artificial I've heard that works is GULP. I have never used it.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I witnessed the "fake" worms in action last Saturday night. They caught alot of MONSTER Sheephead. All our Eyes came on the real ones.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

I use Gulp on bottom bouncers and casting weapons. Cant say it outproduces live bait but works just as well and dont have to keep checking to see if bait has been stripped when the junk fish are pecking at it


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I use the lightest jig the conditions allow and still be able to feel it. I fish inland lakes and use 1/16 and 1/8 oz jigs the most. Sometimes 1/4 oz if it gets windy. Most of my fishing is in 9 to 20 feet of water.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

well all i can say is that a real worm is great if you rig it on gang hooks. But for my money a plastic worm can catch more fish. * real worms catch one and are toast. yakamoto plastics and case plastics are just incredible. fish definately bite plastic there is no question about it you just have to fish them right.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Get real worms. Nothing like the reel thing


----------



## jbrown (Jun 4, 2008)

real worms are cheap and walleyes love them... why would you use anything else???


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

some days I do better with spinners/harnesses using Gulp than live bait. 

It's all about the Wacky Crawler, in pumpkinseed, and green pumpkin. I always have those with me, as well as the same colors of the Gulp Fry for single hook spinners.

Good idea to have both. I'll run one side with gulp and the other with live. and switch over to whatever is working. Some days, the 10lb sheep are the only ones that eat gulp tho.


----------



## Chub Buster II (Jul 16, 2008)

On one rod I tried out the Gulp worms one time while bottom bouncing earlier this year. Caught two nice eyes. However I think I still prefer to use our Great Natural Resource of real crawlers.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have used Gulp for trolling and there have been times when it works and times when it does not. Other times when true Garden Hackle works best and times when both are equal. I always have three packages of Gulp on board for use when I need it. I firmly believe that the Gulp type you select has a lot to do with how well it produces. I use the Gulp ribbontail pumpkinseed exclusively.


----------

